# So..who runs caseless? post your setup!



## NCspecV81

Let's see'em. =o)


----------



## Geoff

I love how you are posting at 2AM just to get up to 100 posts so you can submit your SuperPi / 3DMark06 score...


----------



## TrainTrackHack

[-0MEGA-];1405396 said:
			
		

> I love how you are posting at 2AM just to get up to 100 posts so you can submit your SuperPi / 3DMark06 score...


Well, it depends on where he actually lives...


----------



## just a noob

[-0MEGA-];1405396 said:
			
		

> I love how you are posting at 2AM just to get up to 100 posts so you can submit your SuperPi / 3DMark06 score...



why do you even care? he's a contributing member


----------



## Bodaggit23

[-0MEGA-];1405396 said:
			
		

> I love how you are posting at 2AM just to get up to 100 posts so you can submit your SuperPi / 3DMark06 score...



It appears this "spamming spree" has been Mod approved, just to get the scores posted in your thread.


----------



## funkysnair

who cares? seriously....

as for the open case setup i was toying with buying Microcool Banchetto 101 Clear Modular Case







but i chickened out


----------



## Bodaggit23

Shlouski said:


> last night OMEGA seemed to be worried about his 3dmark score



If he was worried about his score, I don't think he would have created the thread...


----------



## Shlouski

maybe he had the best pc when he made the thread.


----------



## Langers2k7

[-0MEGA-];1405396 said:
			
		

> I love how you are posting at 2AM just to get up to 100 posts so you can submit your SuperPi / 3DMark06 score...



What's 2 AM got to do with it? The whole world doesn't revolve around the US, you know... and in any case, why shouldn't he be able to post his 3DMark score? It's an open forum, isn't it?


----------



## Gooberman

Omg stop complaining if you don't like it scream into a pillow or something


----------



## apj101

Gooberman said:


> Omg stop complaining if you don't like it scream into a pillow or something



or go make someone bite one 

haha can everyone just relax a little


----------



## NCspecV81

wow guys this is a caseless post thread. Not a whine about my post count thread. Make your own if you want to do that. Can a mod clean these posts?


----------



## apj101

NCspecV81 said:


> wow guys this is a caseless post thread. Not a whine about my post count thread. Make your own if you want to do that. Can a mod clean these posts?



No, they will stand. But BACK ON TOPIC from now on everyone


----------



## just a noob

i'll take some pictures later it now, seeing as it's wced(this is also before i bricked a gtx 285, and sold the other):


----------



## funkysnair

just a noob said:


> i'll take some pictures later it now, seeing as it's wced(this is also before i bricked a gtx 285, and sold the other):



cant belive you bricked one of them you tool....

get some pics of the water cooling then!!!! now


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> (this is also before i bricked a gtx 285, and sold the other):



Did they allow an RMA on the damaged unit?


----------



## just a noob

nah, i could fix it, if i could figure out how to boost the voltage(it measures .3V on startup, stock is somewhere around 1.2V) and it was "cheap" got it at a best buy nib for $200


----------



## mep916

just a noob said:


> nah, i could fix it, if i could figure out how to boost the voltage(it measures .3V on startup, stock is somewhere around 1.2V)



You think maybe a bios editor like NiBitor would work? I suppose you'd need the card functioning to change the bios however.


----------



## just a noob

yeah, it's an awesome paperweight though


----------



## just a noob

countersunk screws on those gentle typhoons


----------



## funkysnair

whats the cfm and db's on the gentle typhones you have?

im interested in getting a few of them to replace my noctuas cos the cooler of them is horrible


----------



## just a noob

they're the 1450 rpm variant, and they push something like 50cfm, they're pretty much silent(i think around 20 db)


----------



## tlarkin

Langers2k7 said:


> What's 2 AM got to do with it? The whole world doesn't revolve around the US, you know... and in any case, why shouldn't he be able to post his 3DMark score? It's an open forum, isn't it?



Obviously over in the UK they don't teach proper education, as the whole world does revolve around the USA.


----------



## Langers2k7

They 'teach proper education' just fine thanks, mate...


----------



## Mitch?

Langers2k7 said:


> They 'teach proper education' just fine thanks, mate...



I beg to differ.
Be happy we let you keep the GMT.


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> whats the cfm and db's on the gentle typhones you have?
> 
> im interested in getting a few of them to replace my noctuas cos the cooler of them is horrible



Paint your noctua's


----------



## NCspecV81

nice. so no one else runs caseless?


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

NCspecV81 said:


> nice. so no one else runs caseless?



I do, post pics up later.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

I have an old P3 machine, I'll just pull it out of the case... brb


----------



## jasonn20

NCspecV81 said:


> nice. so no one else runs caseless?



Not sure how many people here run caseless...  i would'nt mind seeing some more pics of your setup though... you running phase ..  ???


----------



## NCspecV81

jasonn20 said:


> Not sure how many people here run caseless...  i would'nt mind seeing some more pics of your setup though... you running phase ..  ???



well I switch between phase and air. Depends on my mood.


hence - I'm using air right now


----------



## meticadpa

NCspecV81 said:


> nice. so no one else runs caseless?








yo.

Kinda messy just now, but meh.

Edit: Yeah, that's my setup from over 5 years ago. AMD sent me a prototype HD5850 then. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## NCspecV81

meticadpa said:


> yo.
> 
> Kinda messy just now, but meh.



That's actually a sweet idea... A shroud.. I'm gonna do that right now man! thanks.


----------



## just a noob

meticadpa said:


> yo.
> 
> Kinda messy just now, but meh.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, that's my setup from over 5 years ago. AMD sent me a prototype HD5850 then. Pretty cool, huh?



hax


----------



## TrainTrackHack

meticadpa said:


> yo.
> 
> Kinda messy just now, but meh.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, that's my setup from over 5 years ago. Amd sent me a prototype hd5850 then. Pretty cool, huh?


H4XX0rZ!!!!!!!

You have third a case in there, cheetah!!!!11!!!


----------



## Langers2k7

Mitch? said:


> I beg to differ.
> Be happy we let you keep the GMT.



'Keep' GMT? Do you have any comprehension of what GMT actually means? You can have it, as far as I'm concerned... my original point was that Omega was making the arrogant assumption that everybody is in the same time zone as him. I was merely setting him straight. 

Tlarkin, it seems as though you want to start another pointless UK vs. US argument here. I would have expected better from such a well established member with such a prolific post count. 

I can see what people mean about this forum... it really is going downhill.


----------



## Laquer Head

Langers2k7 said:


> 'Keep' GMT? Do you have any comprehension of what GMT actually means? You can have it, as far as I'm concerned... my original point was that Omega was making the arrogant assumption that everybody is in the same time zone as him. I was merely setting him straight.
> 
> Tlarkin, it seems as though you want to start another pointless UK vs. US argument here. I would have expected better from such a well established member with such a prolific post count.
> 
> I can see what people mean about this forum... it really is going downhill.



Blame Canada!


----------



## mep916

Langers2k7 said:


> Tlarkin, it seems as though you want to start another pointless UK vs. US argument here. I would have expected better from such a well established member with such a prolific post count.



He was being sarcastic. lol. Lighten up.


----------



## Gooberman

tlarkin said:


> Obviously over in the UK they don't teach proper education, as the whole world does revolve around the USA.



obviously he was joking around, don't take things so serious


EDIT- CRAP You beat me to it xD


----------



## viper110110

Laquer Head said:


> Blame Canada!



if it weren't for us, each CITY would have its own time zone

although we should move to a global time


----------



## Gooberman

I vote no on global time :/ that would mess everything up for some 12Pm is dead night that would be dumb lol


----------



## joh06937

Gooberman said:


> I vote no on global time :/ that would mess everything up for some 12Pm is dead night that would be dumb lol



+1. that would mess up all traveling (at least make it more confusing). when you are going somewhere or are talking to somewhere that is around the globe, it is much easier to realize their conditions if you have the time comparable to your own. if we had a global time zone then it would take a lot longer to do.

NCspecV81- what cards are those? are all running at 16x? if they are, wow, that is awesome.


----------



## spynoodle

I have one computer that runs semi-caseless. In reality it's just a Dell Optiplex GX280, but I always keep the cover open. With the use of Rivatuner's option to boost fan speed on a video card, and a Cooler Master CPU fan from an old socket 462 compaq balanced between two video cards, I have a Geforce 8400 GS down to idle temps of 34 degrees celsius! TAKE THAT WATER COOLING! WHAT NOW? 

P.S. I'll try to get some pics up sometime, but I don't know if I'll be able to.


----------



## just a noob

spynoodle said:


> I have one computer that runs semi-caseless. In reality it's just a Dell Optiplex GX280, but I always keep the cover open. With the use of Rivatuner's option to boost fan speed on a video card, and a Cooler Master CPU fan from an old socket 462 compaq balanced between two video cards, I have a Geforce 8400 GS down to idle temps of 34 degrees celsius! TAKE THAT WATER COOLING! WHAT NOW?
> 
> P.S. I'll try to get some pics up sometime, but I don't know if I'll be able to.



my [email protected] runs loaded at ambient temperatures


----------



## spynoodle

just a noob said:


> my [email protected] runs loaded at ambient temperatures


But is it on air?


----------



## just a noob

spynoodle said:


> But is it on air?



if you want to get technical, yes


----------



## El Gappo

My damn camera eats batteries for breakfast so I only have a few pics


----------



## just a noob

argh, my relative is an hvac technician, so very tempting to build a phase change unit this summer


----------



## spynoodle

just a noob said:


> if you want to get technical, yes


sweet...


----------



## El Gappo

I like this pic better


----------



## ScottALot

El Gappo said:


> I like this pic better



Haha, very nice
How much did the whole Phase Change system cost?


----------



## El Gappo

Will of cost over £500 new easily but I got it real cheap second hand


----------



## ScottALot

Eek, yah, I'll stick with air/water/byproduct LN2 cooling, thanks!


----------



## Bodaggit23

El Gappo said:


> My damn camera eats batteries for breakfast so I only have a few pics



Maybe if you didn't "roll your own" you could afford a better camera?


----------



## El Gappo

I'm quitting hence the electronic cigarette box and a bottle of liquid nicotine  The camera is fine just a tad power hungry... and focusing is a pain since I dropped it in a beer keg.


----------



## Bodaggit23

El Gappo said:


> The camera is fine just a tad power hungry... and focusing is a pain since I dropped it in a beer keg.



I don't think the camera was at fault on that last pic, more like the beer that was in the keg.


----------



## El Gappo

Lol could well be, can't remember so you are probably right.


----------



## G25r8cer

How do you drop a camera into a keg?


----------



## Bodaggit23

G25r8cer said:


> How do you drop a camera into a keg?



Terminology.

He probably means what we in the US would call a "pitcher".


----------



## tlarkin

G25r8cer said:


> How do you drop a camera into a keg?



That is what I was wondering.....maybe the keg had an access hatch and it just happened to be open?  Then it wouldn't be pressurized though.


----------



## NCspecV81

I think he cut the top off for a bong cooler.


----------



## El Gappo

Yeah I did spec, it was full of water at the time and was completely my cats fault


----------



## Okedokey

funkysnair said:


> cant belive you bricked one of them you tool....
> 
> get some pics of the water cooling then!!!! now



all on a 17 inch?  lol biggest fail money return ever


----------



## Bodaggit23

bigfellla said:


> all on a 17 inch?  lol biggest fail money return ever



I wasn't going to mention that.


----------



## mep916

Posts deleted. Please stop arguing and move forward.


----------



## lovely?

Yeah i've got this on top of my desk, with a little WD caviar blue 2.5", 400gb, and i use it to play LAN borderlands with my little brother 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813500027&cm_re=zotac_ionitx-_-13-500-027-_-Product


----------



## G25r8cer

just a noob said:


> i'll take some pictures later it now, seeing as it's wced(this is also before i bricked a gtx 285, and sold the other):



Dont you think its time to upgrade your monitor? Still using vga?


----------



## just a noob

Bodaggit23 said:


> I wasn't going to mention that.





bigfellla said:


> all on a 17 inch?  lol biggest fail money return ever



why? i'm on a 1920x1200 screen...


----------



## El Gappo

just a noob said:


> why? i'm on a 1920x1200 screen...



Crt beast is it? or d-sub?


----------



## El Gappo

Get a bloody dvi lead on that beast you will notice a big difference in colours and they are cheap as chips on feabay.


----------



## just a noob

El Gappo said:


> Crt beast is it? or d-sub?



no idea, all i know is that it's a samsung 24 inch lcd


----------



## El Gappo

just a noob said:


> no idea, all i know is that it's a samsung 24 inch lcd



I think your record is broken.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

just a noob said:


> no idea, all i know is that it's a samsung 24 inch lcd





just a noob said:


> no idea, all i know is that it's a samsung 24 inch lcd





just a noob said:


> no idea, all i know is that it's a samsung 24 inch lcd



OMGOMGOMG triple post!!!


----------



## ganzey

post HOAR!!!!


----------



## El Gappo

lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw9oX-kZ_9k


----------



## just a noob

El Gappo said:


> Get a bloody dvi lead on that beast you will notice a big difference in colours and they are cheap as chips on feabay.



i am:


----------



## ganzey

you posted "no idea, all i know is that it's a samsung 24 inch lcd "


----------



## ScottALot

El Gappo said:


> lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw9oX-kZ_9k



GAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA That's awesome!!


----------



## 87dtna

ganzey said:


> post HOAR!!!!



Yeah he's trying to get to 29,3xx posts so he can take back first place in omega's 3dmark06 thread.

Since thats how many posts the prerequisite is now, right omega?


----------



## Springy182

Laquer Head said:


> Blame Canada!



Excuse me??


----------



## El Gappo

87dtna said:


> Yeah he's trying to get to 29,3xx posts so he can take back first place in omega's 3dmark06 thread.
> 
> Since thats how many posts the prerequisite is now, right omega?



I lol'd

11 left


----------



## tlarkin

I am sorry but caseless 1) looks ghetto as all get out, and 2) is not ideal for cooling.  The second point may be moot if you liquid cool but then you have a mass of liquid cooled equipment hanging all over the place.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^^ Actually caseless is better for cooling

Why wouldnt it be? All the components are out in the open and not squashed together in a case. It isnt pleasing to look at though


----------



## Geoff

tlarkin said:


> I am sorry but caseless 1) looks ghetto as all get out, and 2) is not ideal for cooling.  The second point may be moot if you liquid cool but then you have a mass of liquid cooled equipment hanging all over the place.


I agree.  The only way I see caseless being practical is if you either run LN2/phase cooling or bench various components frequently and need to change parts often.  Other then that, caseless setups don't look good and unless you have a fan blowing on the parts, is poor for proper cooling of passive components.


----------



## tlarkin

G25r8cer said:


> ^^^ Actually caseless is better for cooling
> 
> Why wouldnt it be? All the components are out in the open and not squashed together in a case. It isnt pleasing to look at though



Because heat resonates, it needs to be forced out.  Caseless gives you no airflow.


----------



## Geoff

tlarkin said:


> Because heat resonates, it needs to be forced out.  Caseless gives you no airflow.


Exactly, it's all stagnant air.  You need circulation for proper cooling.  If you ever put smoke in front of the front intake fan, you will see how quickly air is moving around inside the case.


----------



## meticadpa

[-0MEGA-];1407843 said:
			
		

> I agree.  The only way I see caseless being practical is if you either run LN2/phase cooling or bench various components frequently and need to change parts often.  *Other then that, caseless setups don't look good *and unless you have a fan blowing on the parts, is poor for proper cooling of passive components.



That's called an opinion, broski. 

Do Tech Stations look bad to you?


----------



## NCspecV81

caseless, has and will always be better than cases for cooling. Airflow is 1. over rated and 2. easily fixed with a fan.


----------



## El Gappo

I don't think anybody runs caseless without any fans. You're argument is ridiculous.

Would you guys stop ninja posting on top of me it's pissing me off.


----------



## meticadpa

NCspecV81 said:


> caseless, has and will always be better than cases for cooling. Airflow is 1. over rated and 2. easily fixed with a fan.



When I moved from my Antec 900 to my Antec 900 motherboard tray my temperatures did indeed drop a couple of celsius.

With the same heatsink, clocks, etc.


----------



## Geoff

meticadpa said:


> That's called an opinion, broski.
> 
> Do Tech Stations look bad to you?


Yes, they do.



NCspecV81 said:


> caseless, has and will always be better than cases for cooling. Airflow is 1. over rated and 2. easily fixed with a fan.


Nope, airflow is not overrated.  You NEED at least some airflow in order to keep the passively-cooled devices, well, cool.  Yes it can be fixed with a fan, but now how does a house fan blowing on a caseless setup look better then a brushed black aluminum case?



El Gappo said:


> I don't think anybody runs caseless without any fans. You're argument is ridiculous.
> 
> Would you guys stop ninja posting on top of me it's pissing me off.


Many of the photos posted here were without fans, and when I say you need fans I'm not referring to CPU fans.



meticadpa said:


> When I moved from my Antec 900 to my Antec 900 motherboard tray my temperatures did indeed drop a couple of celsius.
> 
> With the same heatsink, clocks, etc.


What temp dropped?  CPU temps sure will as there is less air resistance in a caseless setup, however again, any passive-cooled device will get hotter.


----------



## El Gappo

[-0MEGA-];1407871 said:
			
		

> Many of the photos posted here were without fans, and when I say you need fans I'm not referring to CPU fans.
> .



Most of those system's aren't powered on, they are just naked for a pretty pic.

Go update your super pi thread wench.


----------



## meticadpa

[-0MEGA-];1407871 said:
			
		

> Yes, they do.
> 
> 
> Nope, airflow is not overrated.  You NEED at least some airflow in order to keep the passively-cooled devices, well, cool.  Yes it can be fixed with a fan, but now how does a house fan blowing on a caseless setup look better then a brushed black aluminum case?
> 
> 
> Many of the photos posted here were without fans, and when I say you need fans I'm not referring to CPU fans.
> 
> 
> What temp dropped?  CPU temps sure will as there is less air resistance in a caseless setup, however again, any passive-cooled device will get hotter.



Yeah, my CPU and GPU dropped, but I didn't notice any noticeable increase in temperatures in any of my passively cooled parts like my northbridge.

My CPU heatsink's fan already produced enough airflow in its general direction to sort that, even at high voltages.

Edit: Also, my pic is with a fan, you just can't see it.


----------



## Geoff

El Gappo said:


> Most of those system's aren't powered on, they are just naked for a pretty pic.
> 
> Go update your super pi thread wench.


Looking at the first few pages showed these, looks like the majority ARE powered on when the photos were taken.

http://www.computerforum.com/1405547-post14.html
http://www.computerforum.com/1405794-post31.html
http://www.computerforum.com/1406546-post47.html

And I'll update the thread when I am good and ready.



meticadpa said:


> Yeah, my CPU and GPU dropped, but I didn't notice any noticeable increase in temperatures in any of my passively cooled parts like my northbridge.
> 
> My CPU heatsink's fan already produced enough airflow in its general direction to sort that, even at high voltages.
> 
> Edit: Also, my pic is with a fan, you just can't see it.


That would explain why you have those temps then, again it all depends on if you have circulation in your room and if other fans are placed where they will circulate the air around.  However I bet if you look at your hard drives (if they aren't near a fan), those temps would have increased.  Not right away, but if you leave your system on for a while the stagnant air will slowly increase in temperature.


----------



## tlarkin

It is basic science and physics.  Heat expands (thermodynamics) and resonates around but will transfer over to cooler areas over time.  See the second law of thermodynamics if you want to get the nitty gritty of it.  Heat cannot flow by itself, it resonates.  In a case you have intake and exhaust and are forcing the heat out on all your components.  Unless you have high speed fans forcing air on every component on your "caseless" set up, you are not getting rid of all the heat.

Of course, if you are using a liquid cooling system you are probably using way less forced air and possibly no fans, so I did make an exception for that.

Also the first law of thermodynamics states that in any isolated system heat is a constant, so we know it is going to be there.

Now take into consideration that every hardware engineer designs computer hardware to be put in a case, therefore, they are designed with the idea of efficient cooling by it being in a case.

Not to mention all the dumb risks you take running casesless systems, you are tossing out the protection of a case.  Hope you don't have any pets and run caseless.


----------



## meticadpa

[-0MEGA-];1407886 said:
			
		

> Looking at the first few pages showed these, looks like the majority ARE powered on when the photos were taken.
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/1405547-post14.html
> http://www.computerforum.com/1405794-post31.html
> http://www.computerforum.com/1406546-post47.html
> 
> And I'll update the thread when I am good and ready.
> 
> 
> That would explain why you have those temps then, again it all depends on if you have circulation in your room and if other fans are placed where they will circulate the air around.  However I bet if you look at your hard drives (if they aren't near a fan), those temps would have increased.  Not right away, but if you leave your system on for a while the stagnant air will slowly increase in temperature.


I have my hard drives in a Lian Li hard drive bay, with an 80mm fan on the front.

Although I'm not using it, and my hard drives are still retaining good temperatures, so I don't really care.

I can't remember what the figures are exactly, but hard drives (generally) last longer in a certain temperature range than in others, but I can't remember what it is, like I said.


----------



## El Gappo

tlarkin said:


> Not to mention all the dumb risks you take running casesless systems, you are tossing out the protection of a case.  Hope you don't have any pets and run caseless.



My cat used to always sit on my cm v8 nearly keked my pant's but she never broke anything. She got run over 

And I know for a fact a cat pissed on spec's evga classified


----------



## NCspecV81

tlarkin said:


> Hope you don't have any pets and run caseless.



I've had a cat piss on one of my evga classifieds before.








This is what I'm running right now though..Waiting for gulftown before I invest in another intel cpu. I've grown tired of playing with 8 threaded i7's.


----------



## El Gappo

Bwahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Geoff

tlarkin said:


> It is basic science and physics.  Heat expands (thermodynamics) and resonates around but will transfer over to cooler areas over time.  See the second law of thermodynamics if you want to get the nitty gritty of it.  Heat cannot flow by itself, it resonates.  In a case you have intake and exhaust and are forcing the heat out on all your components.  Unless you have high speed fans forcing air on every component on your "caseless" set up, you are not getting rid of all the heat.
> 
> Of course, if you are using a liquid cooling system you are probably using way less forced air and possibly no fans, so I did make an exception for that.
> 
> Also the first law of thermodynamics states that in any isolated system heat is a constant, so we know it is going to be there.
> 
> Now take into consideration that every hardware engineer designs computer hardware to be put in a case, therefore, they are designed with the idea of efficient cooling by it being in a case.
> 
> Not to mention all the dumb risks you take running casesless systems, you are tossing out the protection of a case.  Hope you don't have any pets and run caseless.


There is no convincing these guys, they are simply stuck in their ways.


----------



## NCspecV81

Caseless has always been better by a few degrees Celsius versus its cased counterparts. I'm not sure what all the arguing is about. This is an undying fact.


----------



## El Gappo

BTX is far more efficient in a case  I would like to see you run a rig at these speeds in a case. 

Resetting the cmos is a pain in a case

Swapping cpu's and insulation is impossible and I do that 3 times a day sometimes. 

I wouldn't be able to have the cold air from my window drop onto my rig. 

I would have to buy a very expensive lian li case to house a phase unit.

Attaching and placing fans is >9000% easier caseless.

Anyone who has a HAF case has a tiny penis. 

Update your threads.


----------



## Geoff

NCspecV81 said:


> Caseless has always been better by a few degrees Celsius versus its cased counterparts. I'm not sure what all the arguing is about. This is an undying fact.


You obviously didn't real tlarkin's post.



> Resetting the cmos is a pain in a case


That's why most modern motherboards automatically reset after an unsuccessful POST, and/or have a clear CMOS button/switch on the rear I/O board.



> Swapping cpu's and insulation is impossible and I do that 3 times a day sometimes.


As I said originally, if you are constantly swapping out components then I can justify a caseless setup.


> I wouldn't be able to have the cold air from my window drop onto my rig.


You aren't creative enough then   Several years ago I used some dryer ventilation tubing to draw cold air from the outside into the case via the intake fan.  Also with this setup it didn't make my room freezing as the air was warm when it came out the exhaust fans of the case.



> I would have to buy a very expensive lian li case to house a phase unit.


They sell cheap full tower cases, but again as I said originally, if you run phase then I can justify a caseless setup.


> Attaching and placing fans is >9000% easier caseless.


How so?  Sure you can place them where ever you want, but in a case their are pre-made holes for fan screws.  You need to ghetto rig that on a caseless setup.


> Update your threads.


If you were around here longer you would know that I typically update my threads every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## tlarkin

El Gappo said:


> Anyone who has a HAF case has a tiny penis.



You know that really validates your argument....

Heat will never transfer from cold to warm, it always goes from warm to cold, meaning it will heat up all of your surrounding components.  Reading your temps from your processor is so moot because processors already have heat sinks which pipe out heat anyway.  However, the rest of your components, which should be getting forced air to remove the heat from them are not doing so, so it produces a false positive on reducing the temps of your system.

Sure your processor may drop a bit because there is no longer a case keeping the heat around it, however, there is also no forced air cooling all the capacitors on your system any more either.  

This is basic science man, and the thermodynamic laws have not ever been refuted yet.  So, really caseless is not efficient at all.  You have to look at overall system cooling, not just CPU and GPU.

Then again, you have already resorted to 12 year old debating tactics....


----------



## El Gappo

[-0MEGA-];1407916 said:
			
		

> If you were around here longer you would know that I typically update my threads every 2-3 weeks.



Page 109 did you say? 3 months ago? time to update.


----------



## NCspecV81

okay...enough. This isn't a case vs caseless debate or penis size argument. Post your caseless if you want. You cased up guys...your opinions are noted. Now, it's time to quit trolling.


----------



## tlarkin

NCspecV81 said:


> okay...enough. This isn't a case vs caseless debate or penis size argument. Post your caseless if you want. You cased up guys...your opinions are noted. Now, it's time to quit trolling.



It is not trolling when you correct someone else's false information.  I am simply pointing it out, and I could easily be more demeaning about it if I were so inclined.  

It is not opinion either, as I am talking about the laws of thermodynamics.  If you can prove those laws wrong, which no one has ever been able to refute since it was coined back in the mid 1800s.


----------



## Geoff

El Gappo said:


> Page 109 did you say? 3 months ago? time to update.


Yes, page 109 of the 3DMark06 thread, not the SuperPi thread.  Both have been updated within the past week or so.


----------



## Laquer Head

[-0MEGA-];1407937 said:
			
		

> Yes, page 109 of the 3DMark06 thread, not the SuperPi thread.  Both have been updated within the past week or so.



3D Mark thread was updated today!!!

I submitted my score, followed the rules, and got added! That sounds like an update to me!!!


----------



## NCspecV81

tlarkin said:


> It is not trolling when you correct someone else's false information.  I am simply pointing it out, and I could easily be more demeaning about it if I were so inclined.
> 
> It is not opinion either, as I am talking about the laws of thermodynamics.  If you can prove those laws wrong, which no one has ever been able to refute since it was coined back in the mid 1800s.




Just b/c you quote a law to fit a certain criteria to meet your specific argument doesn't mean there aren't other characteristics of physics/laws happening when going from a cased setup to a caseless setup. Its common pc knowledge that caseless setups are cooler in retrospect to a cased setup. Maybe it's the fact you aren't enclosing heat. Regardless of the air flow available in a case a pc would radiate far more heat than a typical fan can dissipate. Also, heat absorption in the panels, and lets not forget that you have much better air flow in a caseless design than you would a case. Nothing beats having free flowing air than having it be turbulent inside a case. Ambient temperatures play a very large roll in your achievable temperatures. Cases are only good for hardware consolidation, protection, and appeal.


----------



## tlarkin

NCspecV81 said:


> Just b/c you quote a law to fit a certain criteria to meet your specific argument doesn't mean there aren't other characteristics of physics/laws happening when going from a cased setup to a caseless setup. Its common pc knowledge that caseless setups are cooler in retrospect to a cased setup. Maybe it's the fact you aren't enclosing heat. Regardless of the air flow available in a case a pc would radiate far more heat than a typical fan can dissipate. Also, heat absorption in the panels, and lets not forget that you have much better air flow in a caseless design than you would a case. Nothing beats having free flowing air than having it be turbulent inside a case. Ambient temperatures play a very large roll in your achievable temperatures. Cases are only good for hardware consolidation, protection, and appeal.



Well, I think I am done, you aren't grasping what I am trying to say.  I agreed with you and wrote that yes, it does drop temperature of certain components because there is no heat resonating in the case, however, unless you are properly forcing cool air over other components that would get normally get good air flow from the design of a case.  When a hardware engineer decides to use a certain capacitor on his printed circuit board they do so in the concept of it being in a case, with proper air flow.

Does it make a difference on the component itself?  Well that is a whole other argument because not every component is designed or made equally, and results would vary.

Ambient temps definitely affect the overall temperature of your system, but that is also thermodynamics.


----------



## mep916

El Gappo said:


> Anyone who has a HAF case has a tiny penis.



Dude, I can send you a pic via PM with proof that you're wrong. lol.


----------



## Geoff

Laquer Head said:


> 3D Mark thread was updated today!!!
> 
> I submitted my score, followed the rules, and got added! That sounds like an update to me!!!


Thank you.



NCspecV81 said:


> Just b/c you quote a law to fit a certain criteria to meet your specific argument doesn't mean there aren't other characteristics of physics/laws happening when going from a cased setup to a caseless setup. Its common pc knowledge that caseless setups are cooler in retrospect to a cased setup. Maybe it's the fact you aren't enclosing heat. Regardless of the air flow available in a case a pc would radiate far more heat than a typical fan can dissipate. Also, heat absorption in the panels, and lets not forget that you have much better air flow in a caseless design than you would a case. Nothing beats having free flowing air than having it be turbulent inside a case. Ambient temperatures play a very large roll in your achievable temperatures. Cases are only good for hardware consolidation, protection, and appeal.


Looks like I need to resort to using all caps to get you to understand.

YOU ARE NOT ENCLOSING HEAT IN A CASE, HEAT IS BROUGHT IN THROUGH THE INTAKE AND REMOVED VIA THE EXHAUST FANS.  

YOU DO NOT HAVE BETTER AIRFLOW IN A CASELESS DESIGN, CASES ARE DESIGNED TO HAVE ONE-WAY AIRFLOW, WHERE AIR IS BROUGHT IN FROM THE FRONT OF THE CASE, COOLS THE COMPONENTS, AND THEN IS EXHAUSTED OUT THE BACK.


----------



## G25r8cer

meticadpa said:


> When I moved from my Antec 900 to my Antec 900 motherboard tray my temperatures did indeed drop a couple of celsius.
> 
> With the same heatsink, clocks, etc.




All my temps dropped on my old rig when I was temporarly running it caseless 

Put the components into an Antec 300 and temps rise back up


----------



## G25r8cer

One of these days I'll tear my rig down just to show u guys

More open air = Lower temps

Case = higher temps but, Looks much better


----------



## Laquer Head

mep916 said:


> Dude, I can send you a pic via PM with proof that you're wrong. lol.



SUPER FAIL!!

LOL


----------



## El Gappo

mep916 said:


> Dude, I can send you a pic via PM with proof that you're wrong. lol.



No I'm good you win


----------



## tlarkin

G25r8cer said:


> All my temps dropped on my old rig when I was temporarly running it caseless
> 
> Put the components into an Antec 300 and temps rise back up



This produces a false positive as I explained earlier.  The heat can disperse more if it is open, true, however it is not going forced off with air flow.  So in essence you are spreading heat to more components, but your CPU temp will drop a bit because it can spread more heat.

Cold never ever transfers to heat, heat always transfers to cold, which is the basic concept of the second law of thermodynamics.


----------



## 87dtna

El Gappo said:


> No I'm good you win



He's bluffing, try him 

J/K


----------



## G25r8cer

tlarkin said:


> This produces a false positive as I explained earlier.  The heat can disperse more if it is open, true, however it is not going forced off with air flow.  So in essence you are spreading heat to more components, but your CPU temp will drop a bit because it can spread more heat.
> 
> Cold never ever transfers to heat, heat always transfers to cold, which is the basic concept of the second law of thermodynamics.



Gotcha

So to a certain extent temps would be better?


----------



## El Gappo

My phase unit takes my cpu down to -52C with no airflow whatsoever


----------



## tlarkin

El Gappo said:


> My phase unit takes my cpu down to -52C with no airflow whatsoever



Yes, sure that is correct, but I never said that it wasn't.  I was saying, simply running caseless is not as efficient as a case.


----------



## NCspecV81

lulz at the fail in this thread. Okay trollers...begoneth. Everyone in the PC community knows that caseless produces lower temps than cased hardware given the same environment and hardware. You can go be in your own world and make your own thead. This is for caseless.


----------



## ScottALot

mep916 said:


> Dude, I can send you a pic via PM with proof that you're wrong. lol.



LMAO

The HAFs are awesome cases!!

The HAF X is gonna look awesome, but sadly, it looks like the side panel is exactly like the Antec 1200s side panel.


----------



## Geoff

NCspecV81 said:


> lulz at the fail in this thread. Okay trollers...begoneth. Everyone in the PC community knows that caseless produces lower temps than cased hardware given the same environment and hardware. You can go be in your own world and make your own thead. This is for caseless.


This so belongs in the fail thread.


----------



## just a noob

[-0MEGA-];1408133 said:
			
		

> This so belongs in the fail thread.



why? It's you guys shitting all over his thread...


----------



## 87dtna

As an outsider not involved in this thread (yet) looking in, I'm not really seeing how caseless is better for cooling.  Inside a case, if you have the fans directed properly, you create a wind tunnel so to speak.  I have the air coming in the front and going out the back/top....because heat rises!  drrr LOL, but mobo temps are much better I bet than just letting the board sit out in the ambient with no airflow at all.  Unless you course you rig up a box fan to blow on it, OR have a watercooled chipset....thats really the only way I see caseless being cooler.


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## 87dtna

Yes of course if you aren't using air cooling, but some people are running air caseless, that makes no sense to me.


----------



## NCspecV81

caseless is cooler than cased. Period. End of discussion. Back on topic, which is posting pictures of CASELESS ownership.


----------



## ganzey

NCspecV81 said:


> caseless is cooler than cased. Period. End of discussion. Back on topic, which is posting pictures of CASELESS ownership.



+1. the ambient temp inside the case is a lot hotter than air outside the case. so even if you have a "wind tunnel" going, the air from outside will get warm soon after entering the case and then blow past the heatsink, and warm air doesnt cool very well.


----------



## KarlDV

funkysnair said:


> who cares? seriously....
> 
> as for the open case setup i was toying with buying Microcool Banchetto 101 Clear Modular Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i chickened out



I once tried something similar but within a week the fans were dying on me (cpu fan and video card fans) .. I guess u need a dust free environment for something like that..


----------



## Geoff

NCspecV81 said:


> caseless is cooler than cased. Period. End of discussion. Back on topic, which is posting pictures of CASELESS ownership.





ganzey said:


> +1. the ambient temp inside the case is a lot hotter than air outside the case. so even if you have a "wind tunnel" going, the air from outside will get warm soon after entering the case and then blow past the heatsink, and warm air doesnt cool very well.


Not if the air outside the case is stagnant.  Besides, you are probably monitoring the temps after the air has passed over a few hot components.


----------



## Aastii

For the sake of the OP's thread:

http://www.computerforum.com/168954-great-debate-caseless-cased.html

knock yourselves out.

Now can we get back to posting setups please. I had some pictures of my main system when I was building it a few weeks ago, had it out of the case for a fair bit to play with components and that. I was considering keeping it like that because my case looks crap  but then it occurred to me: my system is downstairs, where people are always putting crap on the desk (where it would have to go), we have 3 cats running about and a small child, it wouldn't really work . I think they may have got deleted from the camera though, I didn't upload them so they may be lost


----------



## 87dtna

NCspecV81 said:


> caseless is cooler than cased. Period. End of discussion. Back on topic, which is posting pictures of CASELESS ownership.



WTF, I love how you are active on the forum for two weeks and think you own it now 

You stated no reasons WHY.



ganzey said:


> +1. the ambient temp inside the case is a lot hotter than air outside the case. so even if you have a "wind tunnel" going, the *air from outside will get warm soon after entering the case *and then blow past the heatsink, and warm air doesnt cool very well.



Can you state how exactly the air gets warm entering the case, that kinda goes against all laws of thermodynamics there.....air getting warmer without anything to warm it up.


----------



## tlarkin

87dtna said:


> WTF, I love how you are active on the forum for two weeks and think you own it now
> 
> You stated no reasons WHY.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you state how exactly the air gets warm entering the case, that kinda goes against all laws of thermodynamics there.....air getting warmer without anything to warm it up.



Exactly, if you are using air cooling caseless is not cooler.  Ambient temperature outside the case only affects it so much, as cold never transfer to heat.  That is the first law of thermodynamics.  

I already said that running liquid cooling or a heat piping system which directs heat off of the circuitry (e.g. does not remove heat by forced air) will always have different results because you are using different methods of cooling.  However, the three laws of thermodynamics still apply, hence why they are still laws.

If you care to explain why, then go on and do so, but just saying it is cooler and that is a fact does not make it a fact.


----------



## NCspecV81

LOL if you think that running cased is COOLER than running caseless...you are the laughing stock of the pc community.


----------



## 87dtna

Another worthless post brought to you by NCspecV81


----------



## Flaring Afro

Does a chassis count as a case? If not, my car is a caseless computer. Dont happen to have any pics though...


----------



## gamblingman

*The sidewalks and ramps along Beltway 8, WHY?!*



NCspecV81 said:


> caseless is cooler than cased. Period. End of discussion. Back on topic, which is posting pictures of CASELESS ownership.



I could really care which is cooler, its a computer, its gonna be hot. If its within an acceptable range then who cares what type of case is used! This is as bad as car forums when the topic of "is it better to have a hood or go without" starts, and then the trolling and arguing begins. Its all so stupid.

I came to this thread to see CASELESS COMPUTERS, not to scan through 14 pages of bickering hoping to see SOMETHING resembling the title of this thread. Do you even remember the title to this thread?

"So..who runs caseless? post your setup!"

I want to see what people have. I like the idea of having a really well thought out caseless design, mainly for a simple internet/music computer to put by the TV in the den. I want something that people will think is cool. I wouldnt do it with a normal case, they are so ugly. Just big, black, noisy boxes with vents and fans all over. That isnt what I want people to see when they come in my house. Something like this would be cool, but I'd prefer a little more color: http://www.xoxide.com/antec-skeleton-case.html

Just found this though. The OPPOSITE OF CASELESS. My god its weird. 
http://www.g-news.ch/articles/nhp200nc/


----------



## lovely?

nailed a mb to the wall last night. looks great to me! lol. ill post a picture up of my desk setup later.


----------



## Geoff

NCspecV81 said:


> LOL if you think that running cased is COOLER than running caseless...you are the laughing stock of the pc community.


Again, you have yet to show any PROOF of your case.

I know this is pretty sad, but I Googled his username and found he was a member of this forum, lol

_link removed by mep916_

You'd think that at the age of 28 you would be a little more mature in your debates.


----------



## 87dtna

^lol


----------



## mep916

[-0MEGA-];1408626 said:
			
		

> Again, you have yet to show any PROOF of your case.
> 
> I know this is pretty sad, but I Googled his username and found he was a member of this forum, lol
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think that at the age of 28 you would be a little more mature in your debates.



Posting that link, you're not any better. Thread closed. I'm going to issue several infractions.


----------

